# The Sinister Horror Movie Review: Decoys



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If you've heard anything about this little Canadian feature it probably wasn't very good. The acting in many places was wooden, most of the jokes were dumb, not very well executed CGI effects and it all seemed like a cross between *The Faculty, Species* and *Dawson's Creek.* Yet, for all that negative foreward, I found myself actually enjoying the film rather than wanting to turn the DVD player off half-way through. Don't get me wrong, it's not a great film, or even a good film, but it is a guilty pleasure, nonetheless.

Luke (Corey Sevier) and his buddy Roger (Elias Toufexis) are in their freshmen year at a college where they pick up a couple of blonde hottie pre-meds named Lily (Steffanie von Pfetten) and Constance (Kim Poirer, she's the other blonde chick in *Dawn of the Dead 2004* opposite Sarah Polley.) who belong to a sorority that features the yearly "Ice Queen" competiton to pick who is the hottest co-ed on campus. Whilst this goes down, bodies of young men are turning up all over frozen from the inside out not the other way around despite the heavy snowfall. As the film progresses, Luke sees something that leads him to believe that the lovely ladies of the sorority where the competition is held, are life stealing aliens who have come to earth to mate with its males, killing them in the process. He is supected of being the killer by a hard ass detective (Richard Burgi) but not so by his partner played by Nicole Eggert who has had a past with Luke that seems contrived to give Eggert some reason for even being in the movie. He tells Roger about it, but he is involved so deep with one of the girls that he just doesn't listen, and another friend of his Alex (Meghan Ory) who doesn't listen at first, but after witnessing somethings herself agrees to help him film one of the things so they can bring this nefarious plot down. Will they succeed? You'll see the ending coming I'm sure, but one cares not a whit when there's an ample amount of hot babes, some naked female flesh and a hot, very hot kissing scene between Poirer and another babe. Good, clean fun for the whole family!

Yes, it's a silly film and a definite kickback to the old Sci-Fi/Horror films from the 50's. They weren't so great either, but they were always a hoot to watch on a Saturday afternoon (sans nudity and hot ****** action of course) I liked this film surprisingly enough and take it for the madcap romp that it is. It doesn't take itself seriously like some of the other films in the same vein that I've panned in the past, and as such I have no problem giving it a passing grade.

Rating: 2 1/2 out of a possible 5 stars.


----------

